# Bentonite in Skeeter Pee



## TARRENEL (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 2 batches (5 gallons each) of skeeter pee going right now. The first one is in the clearing stage(Bentonite, Pot. Sorbate, and Pot.Meta) and the other I just put the last of the real lemon into the batch. Once I rack the cleared pee could I use the left over to kill the yeast and clear the second batch of pee?


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 12, 2012)

I would advise against it. The reason why is that if there were ANY problems/contamination in the first batch, you would them pass to second batch. But, all the acid in lemons and the alcohol would kill any nasties anyway. I say why chance it.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bentonite, Pot. Sorbate, and Pot.Meta do not kill yeast, so that idea has more than one flaw


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 12, 2012)

I know it doesnt "kill" the yeast. I just wanted to know if i could just reuse it from batch to batch.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 12, 2012)

TARRENEL said:


> I know it doesnt "kill" the yeast. I just wanted to know if i could just reuse it from batch to batch.


Are you asking about re-using the sediment similar to how some people re-use the yeast cake from primary?

If so, the answer is NO!!! The K-sorbate and K-meta are absorbed into the first batch and not available in the sediment.

If not, please explain exactly what leftover you are wanting to re-use. 

Steve


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2012)

The bentonite is going to be at the bottom. The sorbate and sulfites do not settle out.


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you. You both answered my question perfectly


----------

